# Dressage 'matchy, matchy's' - how do you do it?



## Girlracer (29 June 2011)

No really... how do you always look so neat, tidy and clean? 

I'm sure if i spent the time required to look that smart on my boy he'd never get ridden or mucked out


----------



## trendybraincell (29 June 2011)

I'm not a fully fledged member of the matchy matchy club, I can get the horse all smart and matchy matchy but sadly I still look like a scruffy mess


----------



## Fairy Dust (29 June 2011)

Not sure if I qualify and have never posted pics of me or my horse (think I'm too scared lol!!) but we do have a lot of matching gear and by my standards are always immaculate!

However, in all honestly it takes me at least 30-45 mins to get him tacked up and ready. The only reason I can do this is because he's on part livery so all I have to worry about is riding. Once you have you're matching gear though you are half way there as you instantly look smarter! 

Sounds like you need to do a bit of shopping for your 2!


----------



## Girlracer (29 June 2011)

Well i did have a set of red bandages, but i left them within a mile of his stable so 2 of those got chewed! This is as close as we get, as you can see the red bandages that survived on front then some other i only have 2 left of on the back, my jumper definitely doesn't match my numnah! Perhaps we will never be true dressage diva's?


----------



## Lowen Ki (29 June 2011)

I'd like to know where you get your matchy-matchy from?! I suppose I do matchy matchy in that I tend to use all white or all black... but it isn't particularly imaginative by most matchy-matchy standards!


----------



## kerilli (29 June 2011)

i don't. 
  
i do clean and workmanlike and that's about enough for me and my lot!


----------



## Fairy Dust (29 June 2011)

Lowen Ki said:



			I'd like to know where you get your matchy-matchy from?! I suppose I do matchy matchy in that I tend to use all white or all black... but it isn't particularly imaginative by most matchy-matchy standards! 

Click to expand...

Now it seems to be more fashionable so companies such as eskadron, euro-star etc all do specific sets that can be matched. Try all the dressage sites such as dressage deluxe, classic dressage, furfeather meds and ooteman.

I then but lots of cheap tops off ebay, such as 2nd hand abercrombie polo tops which come in soooooooo many colours. Or just from Primark etc, then I just have a few pairs of breeches in dark colours.

It's really easy and you find yourself doing it without thinking- it does mean you have to plan your schooling outfit in advance though lol! I think I just have too much time on my hands at work when I should be doing something prouductive!


----------



## Fairy Dust (29 June 2011)

Girlracer said:



			Well i did have a set of red bandages, but i left them within a mile of his stable so 2 of those got chewed! This is as close as we get, as you can see the red bandages that survived on front then some other i only have 2 left of on the back, my jumper definitely doesn't match my numnah! Perhaps we will never be true dressage diva's? 






Click to expand...

Aww I love Majority! If you added a red top or a red saddle cloth you would be matching!!

You have to get him a blue set- my boy is ginger too and they look so lovely in blue!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (29 June 2011)

trendybraincell said:



			I'm not a fully fledged member of the matchy matchy club, I can get the horse all smart and matchy matchy but sadly I still look like a scruffy mess 

Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## Lolo (29 June 2011)

kerilli said:



			i don't. 
  
i do clean and workmanlike and that's about enough for me and my lot!
		
Click to expand...

I think it looks lovely and very smart, especially on horses like PS' CS and Bruce.

However, Reg is lucky if he's even got leg protection on, let alone it matching his saddle cloth (they come in 3 shades currently- brown, black or faded!). He does clean and neat very well though!

It's odd, because for XC eventers are all about the matchy-matchy!


----------



## trendybraincell (29 June 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Same here  

Click to expand...

You always match Rauti in your pictures!!!!!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (29 June 2011)

Hahah no I don't! And even if I did I would still look scruffy, it's innate scruffiness


----------



## trendybraincell (29 June 2011)

If that's what you call innate scruffiness then I really must be a hobo!

(rather off topic, have you seen my videos from shadow schooling the other day?)


----------



## nikkimariet (29 June 2011)

Practice!! I've spent many years being an OCD perfectionist! I can spot wash, groom, bandage and tack up Bruce in 15 mins down to the second.


----------



## trendybraincell (29 June 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			Practice!! I've spent many years being an OCD perfectionist! I can spot wash, groom, bandage and tack up Bruce in 15 mins down to the second.
		
Click to expand...

Good lord...and he's grey, you put us all to shame!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (29 June 2011)

Noo TBC, I must have missed it!! ... is it on FB? Will go and have a look!


----------



## trendybraincell (29 June 2011)

yes, would appreciate some feedback


----------



## nikkimariet (29 June 2011)

trendybraincell said:



			Good lord...and he's grey, you put us all to shame!
		
Click to expand...

HAH!


----------



## MillionDollar (29 June 2011)

My horses are always smart, trimmed, clean and matching (always!) but I only sometimes manage it, most of the time I look a mess, ha ha


----------



## rowy (29 June 2011)

2bh Dancer and Lola pretty much keep themselves clean cos of their colour so not much time is spent grooming them etc. doesnt really take much time to whip on some bandages either so not really time consuming. 
Row on the other hand... I give up! as we speak he has lovely wee and poo stains all down his hind legs which i cant get off no matter how hard i try! He just LOVES lieing in his defication. hmph


----------



## Halfstep (29 June 2011)

I try too, but usually fail. Good quality gear helps! It keeps smart for longer. And FB is Not scruffy, because if she is I'm ready for the compost heap lol.


----------



## ester (29 June 2011)

it must complicate your decision of what to put on in the morning! 

Frank will never be doing matchy matchy which is good . mostly cos his skin gets rubbish if he wears boots


----------



## Firewell (29 June 2011)

It's easy! My black brushing boots match my black saddlecloth and my black riding hat! Can't beat a little black number .


----------



## Weezy (29 June 2011)

I could easily get my horse ready in under 5 mins, bandages and all if I were that way inclined, although he is grey he is a clean grey...as for me, as soon as I walk onto the yard I am filthy, I say hello to all the horses, lug stuff about, usually get gobbed on as I am tacking up...so I don't bother, as long as I don't stink of sweat I really don't care


----------



## jenbleep (29 June 2011)

My 'matchy matchy' is black white and navy - I think we look smart! I might add a dash of cerise pink just to liven it up a bit, but that's just my t shirt or gloves 

Although I'm not into all these colours I do try and keep it so we don't clash - for example, I like to keep colours the same hue if I can


----------



## Vizslak (29 June 2011)

Like others I can get the horse immaculate and 'matching' -in white bandages and pad, we dont do complicated matchy matchy!- in minutes....me, well, I swear people that saw me riding and didnt know me would think there is no way that very smart looking horse belongs to THAT girl riding him!  Think hoody (or tatty vest top) jeans and worn looking country boots.....I look like some tramp thats hijacked someones horse tbh!!


----------



## Tempi (30 June 2011)

kerilli said:



			i don't. 
  
i do clean and workmanlike and that's about enough for me and my lot!
		
Click to expand...

Im with Kerilli on this!

I do think all the 'matchy matchy' looks nice - i guess if youve got the money and time to buy all that sort of thing and keep yourself looking prestine then go for it!

I however dont have neither the time nor money and am content with just a simple pair of brushing and over reach boots and whatever numnah is clean!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (30 June 2011)

But Tempi, the point is that it doesn't cost any more money at all  A set of bandages (even the top-of-the-range Anky ones  ) is way cheaper than a pair of boots, it's easier to clean and normally lasts far longer 

I wanted to buy some Caldene brushing boots the other day but at £39 a pair I went  I could buy a full  matching set for each pair of boots


----------



## Halfstep (30 June 2011)

The only problem with bandages is that my horse poos down them every time, so they get washed an lot! I've got a super set of double lock black Woof brushing boots that although years old are impervious to poo - I tend to use these for everyday and keep bandages for lessons (or photo shoots!). I am a sucker for a nice saddlecloth though, and am currently craving yellow.....but Anky pads slip on my horse - anyone know another brand that does a gorgeous sunny yellow?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (30 June 2011)

Ah, I wash bandages almost daily, but they still last YEARS! 

Re. yellow, it's one of the colours in the BR Event line (cum matching bandages of course), it's lovely, super quality etc, but don't buy it online - wait until the BuCha as they are sold by several stands there and you can probably get a bargain too!


----------



## Fairy Dust (30 June 2011)

Halfstep said:



			The only problem with bandages is that my horse poos down them every time, so they get washed an lot! I've got a super set of double lock black Woof brushing boots that although years old are impervious to poo - I tend to use these for everyday and keep bandages for lessons (or photo shoots!). I am a sucker for a nice saddlecloth though, and am currently craving yellow.....but Anky pads slip on my horse - anyone know another brand that does a gorgeous sunny yellow? 

Click to expand...

Eskadron do a lovely yellow stripe pad:

http://www.calevo.com/cgi-bin/calevo/1020232.html

You can get the yellow bandages as well to match!


----------



## Halfstep (30 June 2011)

Thanks! I'm not totally sure about the stripe though, but the bandages are lovely!


----------



## jellybaby2 (30 June 2011)

69 euros for a bloomin saddle pad - blimey! These dressage bling people have got too much money!

My poor old horse (pre him going back to his owners!) was lucky to have an old poly pad, and a full round set of woof double lock brushing boots.

I did have some polo wraps, but like evrything else I own, it would have muted colours in Brown, Navy, Black or dark green; nice and traditional for me. A horse working in the school aint a fashion parade!

One thing that always worries me when I see bandages on horses (and I'm certainly not pointing the finger at anyone here) is that people who really don't know what they are about can do more harm than good with bandages.....boots every time for me; it might not always be me putting the boots on (obviously I brielfy check) so I would worry if someone else had bandaged for me!

JB xx


----------



## Tempi (30 June 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			But Tempi, the point is that it doesn't cost any more money at all  A set of bandages (even the top-of-the-range Anky ones  ) is way cheaper than a pair of boots, it's easier to clean and normally lasts far longer 

Click to expand...

I beg to differ - I can wipe my boots clean or hose them off and leave them hanging at the yard to dry (no washing machine/use of electricity envolved).  Jupi's boots cost me £25 for 4 and Bloss's boots cost me around the same and shes had hers for 9 years now!!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (30 June 2011)

habit.

take no more effort to pull on matching top and breeches than old and scruffy ensemble, and i can bandages as quick as most people boot up so no more time at horse end either.

you just have to pay attention, dont carry hay wearing a fleece etc, iv got an old scruffy coat for dirty jobs, and some old gloves, and wear those when i know im going to get dirty so my good stuff doesnt get spoilt.

helps that horses, tack and yard are kept immaculate so theres no roaming dirt to smudge and smear/attach its self!

i guess, honestly, it does take money. but you can do it cheap, loads of diff coloured abercombie and hollister t shirts on ebay for around £12 each, and HKM/ Horze stuff is cheap for the horse too.


----------



## wench (30 June 2011)

Matchy matchy is easy. Wade through big muddy puddle in field - get boots and trousers covered in brown crud. Bring brown horse in from field. Make some vauge attempt at brushing mud and hair off brown horse so head arms and t-shirt/jumper are covered in brown crud.

Dig out saddle from tack room - find out a dog has been sleeping on saddle cloth, or someone else has used it, again covered in brown crud.

Go back to stable, step in pile of steaming brown crud that horse has just produced, and manage to get boots smothered in it.

Easy - all in the space of ten mins!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (2 July 2011)

Halfstep said:



			Thanks! I'm not totally sure about the stripe though, but the bandages are lovely! 

Click to expand...

Eskadron also do a cheaper, plain cotton one (below 30 euros)

Otherwise this lovely one from Scapa Sports-

http://www.ooteman.nl/op-en-om-het-paard/horsefashion-zomer/scapa/scapa-zadeldek-basic-bright-yellow


----------



## Halfstep (2 July 2011)

Thank you, I think I might have to have that!


----------



## Solo1 (2 July 2011)

wench said:



			Matchy matchy is easy. Wade through big muddy puddle in field - get boots and trousers covered in brown crud. Bring brown horse in from field. Make some vauge attempt at brushing mud and hair off brown horse so head arms and t-shirt/jumper are covered in brown crud.

Dig out saddle from tack room - find out a dog has been sleeping on saddle cloth, or someone else has used it, again covered in brown crud.

Go back to stable, step in pile of steaming brown crud that horse has just produced, and manage to get boots smothered in it.

Easy - all in the space of ten mins!
		
Click to expand...

RIP keyboard... enjoy the tea I just provided you with.... hahahaha


----------



## TheoryX1 (2 July 2011)

I personally think it looks lovely, and very smart, but I will echo many of the posts here - life is far too short for matchy matchy.  I'm an ex dressage and showing diva and my daughter is an eventer.  Our idea of matchy matchy is either mud or navy blue to match the countless navy blue bandages Mini TX possesses to keep her mare's long white legs clean before an event or dressage comp.  As for boots etc, I dont use them on my cob as he has the most glorious feathers, plus he wont tolerate boots.  We have even stopped using them on Mini TX's eventer - she does not over-reach, or dish and her action is very straight, so they are just used for xc and showjumping.  No, they dont matchy match - they are plain black.  Yes, xc colours are matchy matchy in violet and white, but they are her sponsors colours and she has to wear them.

I love to see it on here, but to be honest nobody locally to us bothers with it, and they are a mixed bag from happy hackers to top event riders, with some dressage dollies thrown in for good measure.  I struggle to see how on earth those ladies (and its always ladies) manage the time to do it all.  I will echo Kerrili, as long as our get up is clean and as Weezy said I dont stink of sweat, I never mind.  However, its each to their own, but I for one dont want to waste my hard earned cash on shed loads of saddle cloths, bandages etc because I have better things to spend it on, but if it floats your boat, then do it, it doesnt hurt anyone.


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 July 2011)

Seeing some of the effortlessly stylish people, both on here and in person it made me want to look a bit smarter than my windblown "drag anything on thats clean" look.
To that end I stalked ebay and found some lovely sets, all v cheap.  So now I feel much better when seen out in public!!


----------



## dieseldog (2 July 2011)

The M-M posts have opened my eyes to the shopping opportunities out there.  I do like some of the Saddle Pads.  However I'm not worried about the bandages as it is hard to do open fronted bandages for when you go jumping.


----------



## SophieLouBee (2 July 2011)

I was pondering what matchy match to get for Murphy, as I'd like one nice set apart from his white and black, and I think yellow will be my choice! 

But to be honest, I have 3 to ride, so they just have whatever fits/is clean. As long as it's clean and isn't hideously clashy, function over fashion and all that!


----------



## amandaco2 (3 July 2011)

hmm i dunno its just once you start, you cant stop hehe.
ive lost count of the number of sets ive bought as i didnt have that shade of colour etc.
its good fun and it does look nice and smart too
takes me about 10-20mins to get groomed/ tacked up and ready


----------



## rhino (3 July 2011)

Or you could always 'try before you buy!' with colours
http://www.snafflez.com/horsemaker/horsemaker_e.html
Can you tell I'm bored today?


----------



## amandaco2 (3 July 2011)

ohh fab lol. wasted 10mins on that! hehe


----------



## coreteam1 (3 July 2011)

I like to try: Although nowhere near as good as Nikki and PS















I do try to look smart when we are out though too:








However I have to plan ahead if I'm going somewhere perhaps a special lesson etc.

I've let it slip slightly at home due to having lessons every week at the moment and having to rush from work with only minutes to spare before my lesson  
I'm going to sort out some matchy for this weeks lesson though..make the effort


----------



## JustMe22 (4 July 2011)

I don't know either  I can't be bothered with bandages so my horse has:
all black plain tack
then normally a bright numnah (blue or green or burgundy) 
white tendon and fetlock boots (now actually faded yellow)

Maybe this is why we are crap at dressage


----------

